# How to file prior year FBARs



## LC3622 (Jan 8, 2014)

I am about to enter the streamline process and prepared FBARS for 2013 and 6 prior years. Can I file all of these FBARs electronically? I understand how to file 2013 FBAR online, but what about all those missing for prior years? Please advise


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, you can. The 2013 FBAR is due by June 30, 2014. For the 6 prior years you'll need to answer the question in the electronic form about why you're filing late.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The electronic system is set up so that you can fill in the year(s) you are filing for. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

